# Port



## i-a-n (31/8/14)

I do love a drop of Port, sorry, Tawny... 
Just started this 

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/port-kits-and-concentrates/products/fireside-ruby-port-concentrate

My first ever attempt at a wine. 
Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. 

Anyone else made any?


----------



## Feldon (31/8/14)

Interesting. Port might be something I'd consider having a crack at. Keep us posted on how it goes.

Question: With that kit do you have to buy brandy to add to fortify it?


----------



## Kingy (31/8/14)

Aww yea I love port!! I have a 20litre oak port barrell. It costs an average of around $6 a litre to buy port in bulk 20litre cubes (reuse for no chill) to top up the barrell as I drink from it and it comes out better then store brought stuff. Dangerous but good. Lol.
I'm keen to hear how this turns out tho.


----------



## lael (31/8/14)

So how does it work? tawny is port aged in oak barrels?


----------



## Kingy (31/8/14)

That works out at $5 a litre . Seems expensive IMHO.


----------



## Moad (1/9/14)

tawny is port but just like champagne and sparkling white it has to be from the right region too be called "port" being Porto in Portugal. I think...

draytons do cubes of white port for $65 which would be perfect in a barrel. The log press is a good drop as is


----------



## barls (1/9/14)

i prefer grant burge who does about 10L for about 40 bucks delivered by post.
his outlet is called illparra.


----------



## i-a-n (1/9/14)

barls said:


> i prefer grant burge who does about 10L for about 40 bucks delivered by post.
> his outlet is called illparra.


Not that is interesting... Might investigate further. 

Started the kit yesterday. It'll ferment for a couple of weeks now before I have to rack it for the first of what sounds like several times. 

As for oaking, oak chips are supplied with the kit, and yes, you have to (buy) add a cup of brandy to fortify later. 

I'll report back.


----------

